# Where to buy salve containers??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I am not having luck finding a decent way to get a FEW tin salve containers for the homeade lip balm, lotions, salve, etc. I am looking for the 1 oz and 4 oz at this time. Any ideas on a good company to buy them from in small quantities...like 10 at a time or so? Thanks! I actually found 5 of the 4 oz ones from the Bulk Herb Store but cannot find ANY 1 oz ones unless I want to buy 100 or so! :/ Thanks so much!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/1-oz-Shallow-Tin-w-Screw-on-Lid-pr-1239.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-OZ-SHALLOW-LIP-BALM-COSMETIC-METAL-TINS-WITH-LID-LOT-OF-5-/190626711196


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

Try bulkapothecary.com


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not looked for them in 2 or 3 years, but Walmart use to have the them in I think a 3 pack. They were $1.00. The inside edge was smooth. I have seen them at some of the craft stores, but the inside edge was sharp.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have gotten them in three packs at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Check Etsy too. There are lots of shops there that sell supplies like that.


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

https://www.thesage.com/


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I got some from this place before, http://www.specialtybottle.com/


----------

